# Don't Wanna Wear Bra for Night Leaking



## Arts Therapist (Jun 26, 2006)

i'm already tired of wearing a bra with nursing pads to sleep every night and it has only been 5 weeks. but what else can i do since i leak? any ideas besides wearing old t-shirts to bed and just letting it flow?


----------



## krisw (Jun 8, 2006)

I would wear semi-snug men's undershirts (the a-line ribbed ones) and stuff a cloth diaper in as needed. Or sometimes I just leaked. I could never wear a bra to bed, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Don't you wish you could close the valve at night? I tried having a towel there, but it didn't work real well. The leaking at night does subside with time.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Wearing bras just makes my breasts get engorged during early stages of breastfeeding. Personally I would never wear a bra to bed. I use a Swaddlebees mattress pad (fleece top layer with absorbent layer inside and PUL layer on bottom to waterproof so nothing gets through to bed). I have 2 which I rotate and wash them every couple of days. It's the size of a really big change pad so during the day I can use it for diaper changes on the living room floor. I also keep a couple cloth wipes (velour one side, sherpa other side) while feeding DD at night, if I am not in too much of a zombie state, I'll place the cloth over my leaky boob and use it to wipe any drips just to keep the mattress pad cleaner. The nice thing about the fleece on the mattress pad is it does a pretty good job of wicking away the moisture so you aren't sleeping in a puddle.

And since the pad doubles as a change pad, play blanket or bedwetting pad, it has use after you quit leaking.

http://www.jamtots.com/Swaddlebees-M...ds-P645C0.aspx


----------



## SamsMuffin (Sep 11, 2006)

I sleep on a huge towel that's been folded over a few times so that it doesn't leak through onto the sheets. I couldn't stand the thought of wearing a bra and nursing pads to sleep in. I leak, but it seems good to have a little time to air out!


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

i haven't tried this, but someone was telling me they cut a panty liner in half and stick them on the inside of their night shirt, a half for each side.

i just dealt with wearing a bra to bed. it seemed to help with my breast pain so for me it was better then not wearing one.


----------



## kriskriskris (Aug 18, 2006)

This was my solution until I didnt leak so much...they are very comfortable!!

http://www.motherwear.com/prod.cfm/cid/50/sid/6136

I somtimes wear these almost all the time now because they are so comfortable.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Quote:

i haven't tried this, but someone was telling me they cut a panty liner in half and stick them on the inside of their night shirt, a half for each side.
I don't suggest putting those chemicals any where near your nipples.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I leaked daily/nightly for at least 9 months. I had to wear a bra/pads at night because I would be soaked, and so would everything else, if I didn't.

This is what I did. A friend of mine gave me some of her nursing bras since she was done with them. One of them is cotton and very soft, but too big for me. Fortunately it fit well enough to hold pads in place, but it certainly wasn't supportive at all... I wore that bra constantly for most nights during that time! Hopefully you won't leak as long as I did!


----------



## Maggie'sMomma (Jul 13, 2003)

Eeesh, I can't go without a bra at all or my poor nipples go crazy! So, at night I wear a cotton front clasp soft bra. I don't have to wear pads anymore. When I did try the occasional no wearing bra to bed experiment, waking up wet was quite annoying.


----------



## roberta! (Oct 8, 2006)

I never did find a good alternative to going braless at night with my first two babes.

I would start off the night topless with something absorbant underneath me...but as soon as babe woke up and I rolled over to nurse...my top breast would start leaking and drown the poor kiddo









The things they didnt tell me about bf'ing!!!!







: I just resigned myself to wearing a bra/nursing pads until my milk evened out a bit to babes needs.

Wish me luck with number 3


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

I wear a sports bra at night. It is so much more comfortable, but it keeps the leaking at bay (I hate leaking in my sleep- I wake with wet armpits!) I have that Motherwear sleep bra, but it's too small for me.


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

I stuffed a flat diaper loosely in my shirt and slept on a mother of eden mattress pad. Now, that doesn't mean I never soaked my shirt or ds, but c'est la vie!

I hate bras. I was so happy when I stopped leaking!


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

Lilypadz are great for night. Just make sure if you are wearing them all night you give your nipples a break during the day.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I hate wearing anything at night so I only wore a bra with pads for the first few weeks. It gets better, sometimes it just takes a while.

I either used a big towel or a bunch of prefolds, they absorb a ton and I'd put them in layers and toss the top ones to the side when they were soaked. And I'd lay one or two across my chest while sleeping on my back and then keep one boob covered while I was nursing from the other side.








thanks for reminding me what I have to look forward to again! Glad I have a ton of prefolds


----------



## Neva (Feb 12, 2006)

I made DH sleep in the milk puddle!







He'd get up to bring me DS and I'd roll over and steal his spot!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I don't really leak unless DD is nursing, so I don't have to worry too much. I sleep on a folded towel to catch the drips from her (she's a messy eater), and keep a prefold by my pillow to catch the drips from the other side. Usually I forget to grab the prefold in my half-awake latching babe state and reawaken a minute later to the drips running across my chest.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

I've always run like two faucets at night (for a few months anyhow) and I would simply keep 2 large cloth diapers under my pillow and tuck another under my breast/the baby on the side I slept. You can also wear a CD under a slightly snug shirt.

it doen't last long!


----------



## jessekc (Sep 15, 2006)

I slept in a cami when I was leaking so much and on a towel. Better than a bra, but still a bit restricting. Hopefully it'll stop soon, mine stopped at about 7 weeks.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

My friend used those changing pad things that come with a diaper bag with a towel over top. She would keep a stack next to her bed and change them each time her babe woke up to nurse.

I was lazy, I just leaked the bed every nite! But it did eventually stop..


----------



## Sharondio (Apr 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DBZ* 
I don't suggest putting those chemicals any where near your nipples.

Or near your vagina, for that matter.


----------

